#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  板規(2008/05/24公告)

## sanari

就很簡單
以後要po相同的動物新聞時(就指的是同件事，但報導的內容不一樣）
請在同一篇用回覆的方式ｐｏ（回覆時，請在主題欄打入主題）
如下面這篇一樣
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=14941

我之前應該也有ｐｏ很多篇，但懶得找了．．．

今天12月14日
多加一條
如果有人相同類的新聞沒有合併的話
第一次我會幫您們合併
第二次就別怪我了

如這篇
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=16194

2008/05/24
新增板規
禁發無意義文
違者就砍了
之前的就睜一眼閉一眼吧
自各位好自為之了 XD

----------

